# Ross Super Deluxe Bike:  clueless about it



## karmannghia

Just bought this bike from a guy on Craigslist who got it in a lot sale by auction.  It looks really cool but I would like to know how old it is.  Here are the specs:  original red paint including fenders which have two pin stripes of white along the edges, rim is a painted off white in front and back, chain guard says Super Deluxe with a wide white stripe through the middle and some sort of star on the bottom just over the sprocket, two decals on both sides of the substantial tank of some sort of bird in flight with two stars, old light attached to the front fender, white seat marked mesenger on a metal plate at the back, black handle grips with plastic colorful strips.  I have never restored a bike and would like to know the potential worth if I did. Was hoping to pick up some good working cruisers for our beach rental but am not sure how smooth of a ride this might have when the tires are replaced.  Looking for any information on this bike, thanks!


----------



## Rambler

Based on other similar bicycles produced by Chain Bike Corp as this one was, I believe your bike was built in the late 1950's

Here is a short history of Chain Bicycle Company responsible for producing your bicycle.

Albert Ross, founded the company in 1940 as the Ross Galvanizing Works. At the end of WWII the company switched to the manufacturing of wheeled goods including bicycles, tricycles, wheel chairs, lawn mowers and roller skates. The company was incorporated in 1946 as Chain Bike Corporation. The company moved its manufacturing plant to the old Arverne Hygeia Ice plant in Rockaway Beach, Queens, New York in the 1950s. By the late 1950s they were solely manufacturing bikes and trikes. At the time, Chain Bike Corp., was the 3rd largest domestic producer of bicycles after Schwinn and Huffy. In May of 1982 the company re-incorporated as ROSS Bicycles. All manufacturing stopped in 1987. The factory was vacant for a year and in 1989 the ROSS Bicycles company went bankrupt. The ROSS name was purchased out of Bankruptcy Court by Rand Cycle (now Rand International), Farmingdale, NY.


----------



## Mybluevw

Welcome to the forum...Like your screen name, I have a few ghias myself.

I think you did pretty well if you only paid $50 for the bike. As far as restoration goes the bike is worth more to a collector in original condition than if it was restored.
I am sure every one here will echo that.
The bike is worth what someone is willing to pay, but I would value it in the range from $150 to $250.

In my opinion it would be a great rental cruiser just like it sits. Lube it up and let em ride the heck out of it.


----------



## krateman

I love how affordable many of these cruisers are and how many different models by all these companies there are. It gives the collector so much choice! Nice find. Did you pay less than $100. for it, can we ask? New tires on it and it should ride just fine. These bikes are cheaper than many new cruisers and are of better steel and build quality. I say buy the old ones, clean them up and save them so they wont end up in the junkyard or landfill, where unfortunately, many of them are. Sad.


----------

